# Frame-up



## Guest (Feb 10, 2004)

The following is undeniable evidence of an FBI frame-up which should concern all who believe in truth and Justice. This evidence can be confimed by simply looking at an old Magazine and examining the evidence left in the printed public record. You can NOT create a suspect sketch by computer from the suspects photo and then claim you did not know who the suspect was for another seven years. It is impossible. See for yourself http://www.unabombers.com/SketchMid.htm


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Nothing like a poll with misleading questions! Those always get accurate results! :wink:


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

I need to go don my tinfoil hat...I'll be damned if the CIA is going to look into my brain! :FT:


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Who let this DanPride lunatic on this site?


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

You can't spell MASS media COnsPiracy without MASSCOP!


----------

